# NS Bikes - Clash Jr. 24"



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Little project, upgraded:

- Suntour XCM 100mm to Fox Float 100mm 
- Odyssey PC to Deity Compound pedals
- Tektro Novela mechanical disc to Formula C1 disc brakes.

shaved off about 3 lbs, bike is weighing in about 26 lbs now. I have few other things I may upgrade to shave off another 2-3 lbs, but I need to upgrade a few things on his dh bike first..


----------



## Lintott (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice! How does it ride and how tall is your kid?


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

It fits riders between 53-59 inches... He is right at 58.5", it is kinda getting cramp for him for trail riding but it is fine for dirt jumping. He still has some room to grow if only using at as DJ bike. He said it rides well for trail riding and DJ.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

The 2016 Clash Jr. is $849

NS Bikes Clash Junior Hardtail Bike 2016 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

My son 5' now (12 yrs old)... converted his Clash Jr into dedicated dirt jumper. Geo and short chain stay are perfect for DJ bike. He should be able to fit him up to 5'4-5'5".

- converted to single speed
- upgraded Wheels MTX 24" w/ Hope Pro 4's (Front wheel is built but waiting on the adapters)
- deity Villain II handle bars 
- deity lean grips 
- deity I-beam Retina post 
- deity I-beam Rally seat

Once I get the front rim on... bike should weigh around 23lbs. The stock rims weighed a ton.

If you looking for bike that will fit your little one for several years, this is a great bike. For trail riding it fits kids between 53" to 59". If you kid starts to get into DJ... it will fit them up to 65" w/ no issues.

here are couple of pics:


----------



## mainevic (Aug 23, 2016)

*Is it for sale?*



dc40 said:


> My son 5' now (12 yrs old)... converted his Clash Jr into dedicated dirt jumper. Geo and short chain stay are perfect for DJ bike. He should be able to fit him up to 5'4-5'5".
> 
> - converted to single speed
> - upgraded Wheels MTX 24" w/ Hope Pro 4's (Front wheel is built but waiting on the adapters)
> ...


Is your NS Clash Jr. for sale? My son is interested! Thanks.


----------



## chuckactor (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry to rehash an old post....

DC40, how did the NS Clash Jr work out as a dedicated Dirt Jumper? I'm finally getting around to updating the frame and fork on my kids dirt jumper and this frame seems like a great option $$ compared to some other JR 24 offerings. I need a frame that will support a tapered steerer fork.

I'd be running single speed, rear brake only setup with a Fox Float fork.

Any issues or problems?

Chuck


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

It worked out great...no issues or problems. Here is a vid of him last year. He was about 5'1".

https://www.facebook.com/david.b.cruz.7/videos/vb.100000892561512/1103508336355575/?type=3&theater.

Other good 24" kid DJ options:

blacket market bikes - lil monster (multiple frame sizes)
Morpheus Bikes - Vimana Jr. 
Spawn cycles - Kotori 24


----------

